# Has anyone managed to breed Amano shrimp



## Matt Warner (12 Nov 2011)

Hi, I was just wondering if anyone has successfully had Amano shrimp eggs hatch in their aquarium. I know they need brackish water for the eggs to hatch. However talking to someone at my fish store he told me that his Amanos managed to breed successfully in freshwater. Any experiences would be appreciated.
Cheers


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (12 Nov 2011)

If he means they hatched and lived for a short while as successful then it is probably true. I have read of a german breeder breeding them by catching all the juveniles and slowly increasing the salinity, then when they are more mature, slowly decreasing the salinity again until fresh. This the effort required to breed amano's.


----------



## spyder (12 Nov 2011)

I remember watching a video on youtube of a planted tank, I think the journal was over on PT and they had Amano's breeding and young surviving in fresh water.

If I come across it again I'll post it up.


----------



## Matt Warner (13 Nov 2011)

Ok cheers for that. Thanks spyder, if you do come across that video it would be interesting to see!


----------



## spyder (13 Nov 2011)

Been looking for it tonight at work, no luck. It was when I started researching planted tanks at the beginning of the year. I'm sure it was posted on plantedtank.net in the journals and the poster had clips on youtube. 

There were young Amanos swimming around the thermometer which were claimed to be raised in the tank.


----------



## scifficus (14 Nov 2011)

False. If they breed in fresh water they arrent amanos. Amano shrimp have intermediary stage in developement who require salt water and alot of microscopic algae.


----------



## PeteA (16 Nov 2011)

I'm hoping to try breeding Amano's at some point as I now have a female who fairly regularly berries.  Just need to find some cash to buy the marine salt to set up the growing "tank"   I've various articles bookmarked at home if you're looking to do the same


----------



## Radik (16 Nov 2011)

Mosura claims they do not need salt water but enough microscopic food in fresh water. They are offering some special food for this purpose called Mosura shrimpton.


----------



## basil (17 Nov 2011)

For anyone interested, you can now finally get Mosura products in the UK. They have a web called Sharnbrook Shrimp.....just opened I think?

Mike.


----------



## cheebs (17 Nov 2011)

I had always been lead to believe it wasnt possible to breed Amanos in FW. However, I have a survivor in my son's nano. 

He told me there was a baby shrimp in his tank, but I didnt believe him.We had a look around, and sure enough there was a tiny clear shrimp clinging to the frogbit roots. I told him not to expect it to survive.

About 4-5 weeks later, We say it again. much bigger, but still not that big. I was amazed, and still told him not to expect it to survive.

Another 6-8 weeks pass, and we see a small, but properly coloured Amano grazing on a riccia stone. Its smaller than the ones we initially put in the tank, so I am confident that this is the baby we saw twice previously.


----------



## JazzyJeff (20 Nov 2011)

I added 30 Amano shrimp to my 500litre discus tank when they first appeared in the hobby about 5 years ago, one day when cleaning the external filter I noticed something skimming across the water in the bucket were I had rinsed the sponges, so I got a net and netted out about 10 baby shrimp which I put back into the tank....... Discus probably had a good meal as I never saw them again !!!!!!!


----------

